# Health Care in France



## storm58

Good day

We are planning to move to France later this year, all being well, and wonder if anyone can recommend a reputable company to contact regarding health care. I'll need to take out a year's cover prior to applying for the visa.

Many thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

There are a number of insurers that our forum members have used and seem to be happy with. I would suggest to start off with, you look at some of the large, international insurers - AXA, Allianz, Swiss, Bupa and similar brands. Be sure to indicate to them that you're looking for health cover for your visa application. They have lots of experience with this line of policies.


----------



## bhamham

As a suggeston try to get one that converts to a mutuelle if possible. That is if you're planning to get on the national health insurance. The one I chose doesn't and I have seven months of the policy remaining, after getting on the French system.


----------



## jweihl

There are also insurance brokers that specialize in this type of insurance, that speak english, and can offer multiple options. See for example the one I used: Exclusive Healthcare


----------



## Peter_E

I have 1 years cover with ACS who were very efficient. Will be soon putting in a claim so will discover how prompt they are paying





Health Insurance for Foreign Residents in France EFE(np) - ACS


Comprehensive health insurance for foreigners living in France from 3 to 12 months. Three different options to suit your needs and budget. Click here.




www.acs-ami.com


----------



## Peter_E

You can also use this website which quotes prices for different policies


SFN - Medical


----------

